
Show HN: SuperSimpleCallRecorder – Record calls without signing up for anything - lippytak
So this is an embarrassingly simple Twilio app, but since I found it useful myself and couldn&#x27;t find something analogous, I figured I would share: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lippytak.github.io&#x2F;supersimplecallrecorder&#x2F;<p>Basically we forward your call to the destination number, record it, then text you the recording URL after you hang-up.<p>Personally I&#x27;m using it to record user research calls but one can imagine other use-cases. There are many more obvious features&#x2F;polish to add, which I&#x27;ll consider if folks are interested. Let me know!
======
bramm
Are you also storing these phone calls?

